# Chaff hay pros and cons



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Does anyone use Chaff hay if so what are pros and cons of this product. I have dairy goats if that helps. Thank you for you in put.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know some people use it. My understanding is that they should eat every scrap of it. One bad is the cost but I guess that would depend on what hay costs in your area.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I used it and loved it. Goats loved it first sniff. Left no crumbs. Looked and milked awesomely. I love the smell of it, makes ME want to nibble on it!

I have only 1 con-

the price. I had to stop feeding because I couldn't justify the cost. Even replacing one feeding of hay, replacing alfalfa pellets and powdered probiotics the cost did not even out. I know its cheaper in other places, but up here in Maine, its pricey.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I have priced it here it is 13.50 a bag the doe I just got look great from eating it and a natural feed Thank you for your info


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

For me, the cost of Chaffhaye is $5.00 less ($13.50) than the cost of a bale of alfalfa ($18.50). Add the fact that the goats eat all of the Chaffhaye I am saving even more. The girls are thriving on it.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I have found the same thing here with hay prices this being cheaper I contacted a dealer to purchase Chaffhaye this week. The new doe I just bought is on it and I put a flake of grass hay in with her and gave her Chaffhaye the lady gave me to wean her off with she has not even went trough the flake three days later. I am totally amazed by how much less waste and how good this new doe looks.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

It's good stuff!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my friend didnt feed enough of it and my goats suffered greatly under her care when fed only chaffhaye and nothing else (no grain no other grass hay etc).

Be sure to feed enough of it if its your sole source of food. Otherwise Ive heard good results with the use of it as a supplement or additional hay. I plan on getting it instead of alfalfa pellets eventually. I think it will be more nutritious and I can cut back a bit on their grass hay so over all save money even if it is 17.00 a bag here in NJ.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I definitely pay attention to their body condition and increase or decrease as needed. The dairy girls get grain on the stand and everyone else a little bit in the evenings as well.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh not sole source I give grain and a little grass hay so they are not board.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

16.00 a bag up here. I can't get alfalfa hay, seasons are wrong to be able to bale it. I only pay 13.50 for 50 lbs of alfalfa pellets. The pellets actually last longer than the 50 pound bag of Chaffhaye.

I wish I could get Chaffhaye for 13.50 a bag!


----------



## jackie (Jan 2, 2013)

How do you feed the Chaffhaye? Do you feed it in a hay feeder or a grain feeder? How many bales for how many goats?

Thanks


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

jackie said:


> How do you feed the Chaffhaye? Do you feed it in a hay feeder or a grain feeder? How many bales for how many goats? Thanks


I have 6 does and 3 babies I have been putting one pound in the bottom of each goats feed pan then putting their grain on top 2x a day leave small amount of grass hay out for boredom eating cut my hay consumption way down no mess they eat it all.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I feed 2.5 lbs per adult. I've a horse trough my girls eat out of and it all goes in there, topped with a little grain. Dairy does get grain on the stand.


----------



## Rosco10 (Jul 7, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with this product and people with hay allergies??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It's still alfalfa. So if someone is allergic to alfalfa then it would still apply


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been using chaffhaye for quite a few years now. I use it as an extra. On the milk stand they get some grain and a dish of chaffhaye. The babies all get a feeder of it where they can go back and forth to it and the big girls can't steal it all. When I was not feeding alfalfa then the big girls got quite a bit of it am and pm. I also give my bucks a bowl of it in the morning. Never a bit is wasted. My goats will not touch alfalfa pellets so the chaffhaye is better for them and easier to feed if I am short of good alfalfa hay.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've been using it for a couple years, and my group loves the stuff, and I get more milk from my milkers...


----------

